# Scenic Cities



## 009

Rio takes this


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Here are some Los Angeles Pictures...Beaches, Mountains, Desert, Valleys, Urban, Suburban, etc etc..

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)









6)









7)









8)









9)









10)









11)









12)


----------



## Metro007

I am always amazed how LA sometimes can look very small on pictures ...;-)


----------



## skyscrapercity

Delete


----------



## tikiturf

Nice, France :


Nice / France par endi-tiger, sur Flickr


Nice, France par navonco, sur Flickr


Nice, le port -1 par Top a Nice, sur Flickr


Nice jam, France / Nizza, Francia par Paolo Margari, sur Flickr


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

BTW, if you are interested in more Amazing LA pics, check out this thread in the LA Forum. It might be one of the best threads in all of SSC

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421270


----------



## Manila-X

Fitzrovian said:


> Rio is the most spectacularly scenic big city I have ever been to. No other city combines such intense urbanity with such dramatic natural landscape.
> 
> After Rio, the following come to mind: Sydney, Cape Town, Vancouver, San Francisco, Hong Kong, Istanbul, Lisbon, Seattle and Barcelona.


The one city that can rival Rio that combines urbanity and natural landscape would be *Hong Kong*.

Even with supertalls scattered around the territory, the view from the peak is still unblocked. 

Plus the views is not just limited to The Peak but to several vantage points from Lantau Island to The New Territories and beyond.

http://www.pbase.com/bono










http://www.globalphotos.org


----------



## null

Dali, China


----------



## nomarandlee

009 said:


> Rio takes this


True that Rio can't be beat. It's still fun to talk about the tight race for who takes second place. :colgate:


----------



## Rekarte

Some cities posted here,is not really scenichno:


----------



## Manila-X

nomarandlee said:


> True that Rio can't be beat. It's still fun to talk about the tight race for who takes second place. :colgate:


We all have our own picks on which city is the most scenic. Though I still think HK is more scenic than Rio.


----------



## Manila-X

Hongkong De Janeiro


----------



## SydneyCity

Sydney, Australia:


Sydney Icons by -yury-, on Flickr

Wollongong, Australia:


Wollongong Harbor by JeLLySTaRDusT76, on Flickr

Hobart, Australia:


Hobart Skyline by crowded_island, on Flickr


----------



## Metro007

SydneyCity said:


> Wollongong, Australia:
> 
> 
> Hobart, Australia:


We dont see on your pictures what is scenic. For me that's just a city with some mountains in the backround. There are hundreds of such cities in the world. You should show it better ;-)

A miniature version of Rio do exist in Switzerland: Lugano!


----------



## Rekarte

Manila-X said:


> Hongkong De Janeiro


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

ok this is the one to beat, Hadramat, Yemen.

has to be seen to be believed. It's only a matter of time before Hollywood sets a fantasy epic here.
Imagine lining the bottom of the Grand Canyon with the world's first 700 year old skyscrapers:


----------



## BringMe

Medellín built in a valley surrounded by mountains


----------



## PANCHIWAR

let me introduce you: Quito, Ecuador


----------



## PANCHIWAR

and this is Ambato, a small city near by Quito, notice the active volcano at the background, actually Tungurahua volcano it goes active for 12 years


----------



## Manila-X

Just like Mexico City, Greater Quito must be surrounded by volcanos including Cotopaxi.

That volcano reminds me of Mt. Fuji.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney...










http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=2&photo=78









Lighthouse Reserve, Sydney by Graham Ezzy, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdemir/7062659875/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7226342532/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeacey/5046211155/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Sydney Harbor by Vijay Anand ., on Flickr

Sydney Harbor by Vijay Anand ., on Flickr


----------



## Scba

Anchorage


----------



## Fitzrovian

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Sydney...


Stunning pictures of Sydney, especially the first and the third. Ever since I saw Mission Impossible 2 I knew that I had to go to Sydney. I was lucky enough to visit a few years ago and it's every bit as magical in real life as it is in pictures.


----------



## Lydon

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Sydney...


Beautiful shots! Thanks for posting  I haven't seen the city from many of those angles...makes me want to hop on a plane and explore it.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Sydney...
> 
> Sydney Harbor by Vijay Anand ., on Flickr


I can see my house in this pic 

Great shots Dime


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Awesome pics of Sidney!!! 

This is my top 5 Scenic Cities in no specific order: Sidney, Rio, Cape Town, LA and Santiago de Chile.. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

marvelus


----------



## CCs77

*CARACAS*
Placed in a valley at about 900 meters above sea level, it is guarded by the Cerro El Avila north of the city, with 2765 meters above sea level. At the other side of the mountain there is the Caribben Sea, some 10 km in a straight line from the city.

Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>






















































*
The city is bellow the clouds....*



















*The mountain top*




















*At the other side of the Mountain, the Caribbean Sea*


----------



## OtAkAw

Rio de Janeiro I think is a UNESCO World Heritage Site precisely for its scenic setting. No other major global city can beat that.

Runners-up would probably include Hong Kong, Sydney, San Francisco and Cape Town.


----------



## earthJoker

Speaking of UNESCO World Heritage...

Bern:


----------



## Slartibartfas

http://prinbrasov.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/brasov.jpg









http://romaniadacia.files.wordpress...ien-eastern-europe-transylvania-wallachia.jpg









http://xenianova.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/winter-night-in-brasov-romania.jpg


----------



## Slartibartfas

I also think Luxembourg is awesome:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e9/LuxembourgCityView.jpg


----------



## Metro007

earthJoker said:


> Speaking of UNESCO World Heritage...
> 
> Bern:


Not to forget that Bern is not a global city ;-)


----------



## El_Greco

Bern looks beautiful.


----------



## TCX

Monaco:










Vancouver:










Namche Bazaar:










Seattle:


----------



## Slartibartfas

*Innsbruck (Austria)*

The largest city, not right next to the Alps but in a valley in the middle of the Alps. 

(click on picture to enlarge)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/56522291.jpg


----------



## earthJoker

Metro007 said:


> Not to forget that Bern is not a global city ;-)


I never said so.

At least it's the capital of the 20th biggest economy (2012 nominal). :yes:


----------



## calaguyo

*Some Small Scenic Cities in the Philippines*

Legaspi City (and the stunning Mayon Volcano)










El Nido City, Palawan










Tagaytay City


----------



## gabo79

One of the most beautiful things in the world. Mountains.

And it's much more impressive, if there's a city in front of it. But there are nowhere in the hole world more cities in a mountain range, than in the alps.
So I decided to post some pics of alpine cities with more than 90.000 inhabitants.

Feel free to post your own pics here 


Let's start with the probably biggest alpine city; *Torino*

Torino, Italy, population: 909.538, background Cottian alps - 2.878m










*Ljubljana*

Ljubljana, Slovenia, pop.: 278.638, background Savinja alps - 2.558m










*Trient*
Trient, Italy, pop.: 115.511, background Brenta group - 3.173m










*Geneve*
Geneve, Switzerland, pop.: 191.237, background Savoyer alps - 3.257m










*Graz*

Graz, Austria, pop.: 263.045, background Lavant alps - 2.396m











*Salzburg*

Salzburg, Austria, pop.: 147.571, background Berchtesgaden alps - 2.941m










*Bolzano*

Bolzano, Italy, pop.: 103.970, background Sarntal alps - 2.781m











*Maribor*
Maribor, Slovenia, pop.: 116.769, background Pohorje - 1.573m











*Bern*
Bern, Switzerland, pop.: 123.466, background Bernese alps - 4.274m










*Klagenfurt*

Klagenfurt, Austria, pop.: 93.949, background Karavanke - 2.236m










and the probably most beautiful alpine cities *Innsbruck & Grenoble*

Innsbruck, Austria, pop.: 119.249, background Karwendel - 2.749m








background Stubai alps - 3.507m










Grenoble, France, pop.: 156.793, background Belledonne - 2.977m








background Mont Blanc massif - 4.810m


----------



## gabo79

*Zürich*

Zürich, Switzerland, pop.: 385.468, background Glarus alps - 3.614m










*Bergamo*

Bergamo, Italy, pop.: 118.019, background Bergamascian alps - 2.549m










*Lausanne*

Lausanne, Switzerland, pop.: 125.855, background Savoyer alps - 3.257m










some smaller cities


*Merano*

Merano/Meran, Italy, pop.: 37.673, background Ötztal alps - 3.774m










*Sion*

Sion, Switzerland, pop.: 29.718, background Vaudland alps - 3.210m










*Lugano*

Lugano, Switzerland, pop.: 55.060, background Lugan alps - 2.245m










*Aosta*

Aosta, Italy, pop.: 35.092, background Mont Blanc massif - 4.810m










*Villach*

Villach, Austria, pop.: 59.089, background Gailtal alps - 2.770m


----------



## FNNG

gabo79 said:


> ...


omg this win !


----------



## KeanoManu

There's a little too many people putting up pictures of their home city/country without that city being noteable for the purpose of this thread. Maybe people shouldn't nominate cities from their home country at all. Chances are that if a city will only be mentioned if someone from that country mentions it then... It's probably not worth mentioning.

Just a thought after reading through this whole thread with beautiful cities.
It's also funny how almost everyone mentions Rio de Janeiro and yet not a single picture of that city has been posted here. 

Of what's been mentioned and posted pictures of in this thread, my favourites are (without any order): 

San Francisco is one of my favourites cities in general. A really great city, both on pictures and in reality. Los Angeles aren't really scenic but there's still something about that city. The hills and Urban sprawl as long as you can see in all directions...

Cape Town has a great natural setting but the skyline could be a little dull. Sydney has both a great natural setting and a good skylines.

Ålesund, Vancouver & Busan was really beautiful too. Especially Busan, first time I saw pictures from that city I think. Korean cities in general are rather unknown compared to their size and development.

Cancun has potential but aren't there yet. The picture from Trittenheim was beautiful too. But it's not really a city, I think it's possible to find similar views in most parts of the world.

And at last: I've never understood what's beautiful or interesting about Hong Kong. It's too dense without any real landmarks or character.


----------



## abrandao

KeanoManu said:


> *It's also funny how almost everyone mentions Rio de Janeiro and yet not a single picture of that city has been posted here. *


There you go...



















Ascom RioTur - Flickr[/URL


[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/"]Ascom RioTur - Flickr


----------



## abrandao

*Rio hors concours*


----------



## Denjiro

Uhm, Vancouver..

Vancouver skyline from Kitsilano by oriolsalvador, on Flickr


Vancouver Downtown Skyline by AlphTran, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vancouver.

2013Mar17-184 by amorey, on Flickr


2013Mar17-163 by amorey, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

And Anchorage's scenery isn't that bad too.


----------



## earthJoker

Lindau, Germany


----------



## Guajiro1

Ushuaia, Argentina. The southernmost city in the world.


----------



## Ribarca

Cool thread!

Some Spanish scenic cities:

1) Granada with the Sierra Nevada.










2) Cadiz


----------



## gabo79

Oh Granada.


----------



## PD

Rio, Brasil
Sydney, Austalia
San Francisco, USA

I would put Cape Town in, but the city itself is not on par even though the scenery is up there.


----------



## gabo79

*THE AMALFI COAST*














































*Sorrento* balances on the edges of the cliffs overlooking the sea. It has great views accross the bay to Naples on the horizon about 25 miles away.





































*Positano* is balanced on near sheer mountains. 



















*Solerno*. A fairly large but strangely nothingless place about 40 miles from Naples.


----------



## abrandao

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## abrandao

*Rio de Janeiro (by Fernando Cattan)*















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554765


----------



## VITORIA MAN

san sebastian (E) http://www.donostia.org/info/sansebastianturismo/turismo_imagenes.nsf/fwFoto?ReadForm&idAlbum=WEBR-7RSEBN&idSubAlbum=&idElemento=TPRA-7TTC7N&orden=6&idioma=cas&id=


----------



## luclasaw

Manila-X said:


> Hongkong De Janeiro


Ridiculous! Rio beautiful natural landscapes being covered by talls skylines! low rises fit better to Rio!


----------



## seattle92

Here's a Lisbon photo i took last week


----------



## Minos

*Santorini, Greece*


----------



## Minos

*Tromsø, Norway*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

A city can definitely be scenic on its own. The OP probably meant scenic surroundings and natural setting, but its his fault he wasn't more specific in the thread title.

In Europe the most scenic larger city I am aware of has to be Marseille, which is just amazing.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Marseille par Fredorod, sur Flickr


Marseille, grand port malade par [email protected], sur Flickr


Marseille 2 par marcovdz, sur Flickr


Marseille sunrise par Michael H Parker, sur Flickr


Marseille par Nick Dobie, sur Flickr


Marseille Rocks par dr.snitch, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Marseille par . SantiMB ., sur Flickr


Snow in Marseille (Neige à marseille) par amelaye, sur Flickr


Marseille par DB  Photography, sur Flickr


Marseille from our hotel par sfPhotocraft, sur Flickr


Marseille Provence 2013 par Pierre.l16, sur Flickr


Marseille "Entre Flammes et Flots" par Pierre.l16, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Marseille. La Corniche. Marseilleveyre. par Axel13000, sur Flickr


Marseille par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


Marseille - Vallon des Auffes par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhone, 0024 par Patrick.Raymond, sur Flickr


Marseille par elricobb, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill

^^ Tres Cool Marseille. Interesting geographic characteristics. Nice urban layout in a very irregular terrain.


----------



## sebvill

Lima

*Laying between the Andes,
the longest mountain range in 
the World, and the cliffs 
in front of the Pacific Ocean,
the largest ocean in the World,
Lima is the second largest city 
in the World located on a desert
after Cairo, Egypt.*




































​


----------



## Slartibartfas

Tell me if I am wrong, but is this a private golf course rather than a public park. So is this off limits for most of the people who actually live around it? If so, that would be outright scandalous.




>


----------



## sebvill

Yeah Its a private golf club. Why is it scandalous? Maybe you still have the communist ideology back in your mind.

The club and golf course were formed decades ago when that area was almost all agricultural land for people that wanted to scape from the city in the weekend and they stayed in the Country Hotel. The city grew and sorrounded the golf. The club had to make land donations so proper streets were build around it. Btw many of the club partners nowdays live around the golf course. And its not the only private club in Lima and neither the only private golf course. That club in particular has an admission fee of USD 120,000 and waiting line. If you dont have the money there are public courses. And obviously there are hundreds of parks around the city. Maybe in the future who knows it may change into a park. But I see it hard for it to happen. 


In the 50s


----------



## Slartibartfas

Oh, I had no idea that the golf course was there first. In that case its not scandalous, its merely a pity. This seems to be a dense neighbourhood with fairly few if any parks, judging from that picture above. And then the only bigger greenery is closed to the public. Authorities should have tried to buy the golf course before making the push for massive urban expansion but its too late for that now.


----------



## sebvill

Slartibartfas said:


> Oh, I had no idea that the golf course was there first. In that case its not scandalous, its merely a pity. This seems to be a dense neighbourhood with fairly few if any parks, judging from that picture above. And then the only bigger greenery is closed to the public. Authorities should have tried to buy the golf course before making the push for massive urban expansion but its too late for that now.


Few parks? At all. That district is called San Isidro and has a lot of parks.


----------



## Galro

Slartibartfas said:


> Oh, I had no idea that the golf course was there first. In that case its not scandalous, its merely a pity. This seems to be a dense neighbourhood with fairly few if any parks, judging from that picture above. And then the only bigger greenery is closed to the public. Authorities should have tried to buy the golf course before making the push for massive urban expansion but its too late for that now.


It's not that bad. Here it is: 

https://maps.google.no/maps?q=San+I...near=San+Isidro+District,+Lima,+Peru&t=h&z=17

There appears to be a large public part right next to the golf course and there are also a few smaller squares, many green backyards (probably reserved for residents only though) and a nice park-promenade along the shoreline. It looks greener than many cities.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Ok. I was fooled by that picture. The area has a fair amount of parks, it looks quite nice in fact. Still, it would be really cool if that golf course were a big park. But that won't happen I guess.

This is a thread about scenic cities however, not parks. Sorry for the interruption. I think the coast line looks really scenic.


----------



## gabo79

cool tread


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> Snow in Florianopolis - Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> IMG_3644 por Carmezini, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 17 de julho de 2013 por Michel Téo Sin, no Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6831 por orlandojosemachado, no Flickr


..




gabriel campos said:


> Florianopólis - Brazil
> 
> 
> Neve e Floripa por Erich Casagrande, no Flickr​


..


----------



## Galro

Ålesund, Norway, again:









"A Foggy Day" by Erik Bjørnøy Olsen


----------



## sebvill

^^ beautiful landscape. Its a shame its such a small city though


----------



## Galro

sebvill said:


> ^^ beautiful landscape. Its a shame its such a small city though


I agree, but there are some minor plans to extend the inner city slightly.

(All the white buildings are being planned built.)










Pretty much all Norwegian cities grows fast currently and a lot of people wants to live urban, so I suspect we will see more of similar extensions planned for Ålesund even if it will never become a new New York.


----------



## El_Greco

Innsbruck


----------



## Galro

^^ I love what appears to be Alfa Romeo 1900C Berlinetta with five window Touring body in the last picture (gray coupe to the right). Those are very rare.


----------



## El_Greco

I love those old postcards.


----------



## Lydon

A few more of Cape Town, South Africa:




















By Earnst Brinkhuis on flickr


----------



## sebvill

:drool:


----------



## gabo79

Ciudades del Norte Chileno
Entre el mar y el desierto

_Abro este thread para presentarles las grandes ciudades del norte Chileno que se distinguen por sus exóticos e impresionantes paisajes, su historia y su impresionante desarrollo!
_

Arica (194.000 habitantes el 2002)


Morro de Arica por miroab, en Flickr


Iglesia de San Marcos por miroab, en Flickr


Calle peatonal de Arica por miroab, en Flickr


Vista de la Avenida Chile desde el morro por miroab, en Flickr


Edificio del FFCC Arica a La Paz por miroab, en Flickr

Iquique (216.000 habitantes el 2002)



tomada con mi nueva Sony_DSC-HX5V iquique chile por AUSTROX, en Flickr


les rues d iquique... por [email protected], en Flickr


Invierno En Iquique -Playa Cavancha por karimendez, en Flickr


Iquique por panamericana 2010, en Flickr


Iquique - Chile por sanesqo, en Flickr

Antofagasta (285.255 habitantes el 2002)

(casi todas las fotos de Bishonen! xD son geniales!)


RUGBY por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, en Flickr


Splash!  por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, en Flickr


Balneario de Antofagasta por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, en Flickr


Skyline costero de Antofagasta por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, en Flickr


Antofagasta, día después de la Lluvia por Vicente ☼ Bishonen, en Flickr


La portada Antofagasta por DJ Sacred, en Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming

Busan(The second largest city in south korea) has some scenic parts, especially sea clouds on the beach look fantastic and mysterious.











Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-4


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-6


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-1


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-7


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-30


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-13


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-34


Flickr에서 charliebrummitt님의 Interesting geology











Flickr에서 blueoceanpalm님의 부산


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/zero-photo/8623515237/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zero-photo/8623515205/in/photostream


Flickr에서 Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco)님의 View from Igidae coastal path


----------



## bolg

Lydon said:


> A few more of Cape Town, South Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Earnst Brinkhuis on flickr


Cape Town is amazing. My favourite view of the city is from Sunset Beach with Table Mountain as a backdrop.


----------



## PANCHIWAR

once again, Ambato - Ecuador: (real picture, captured 18/07/2013)


----------



## gabo79

*Cartagena (pop. 980,000)* Caribbean Colombia's 2nd most important city, and Colombia's 5th (or 6th depending on who you ask) most important overall, as well as the country's tourist mecca.

































































































































*Old town*


----------



## poguemahone

Gold Coast, Australia


























Sydney, Australia


----------



## sebvill

Amazing Busan.


----------



## Metro007

Zurich with the lake and Alps in the backround:


----------



## Galro

Another possible contender from Norway is Bergen, which is quite a lot bigger than previously shown Ålesund. It's Norways second largest city. 
Check it on on google maps here: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=berge...nnel=suggest&hnear=Bergen,+Hordaland&t=h&z=13










http://blogg.nhh.no/studentblogg/?p=967









http://www.railforthevalley.com/tag/funicular/









http://blogg.nhh.no/studentblogg/?p=967









http://www.globeimages.net/img-bergen-center-by-night,bergen-,norway-10277.htm









http://www.tu.no/miljo/2011/01/20/jobber-for-bedre-bergens-luft​


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful Bergen.

Norweigean cities have a special landscape within Scandinavian cities. Swedish, Finnish and Danish cities tend to be located in extremely flat land, I see is the contrary for Norway.


----------



## Galro

^^ Norway is pretty much only mountains so we do not have much choice. Just take a look at the Norwegian map and it will soon be obvious we have many cities surrounding by step mountains. 

https://maps.google.no/maps?q=norwa...56&sspn=0.144813,0.445976&t=h&hnear=Norge&z=7


----------



## earthJoker

Kind of a pity that Oslo falls a bit short compared to the other cities when it comes to beauty.


----------



## gabo79

nice..


----------



## Adde

sebvill said:


> Beautiful Bergen.
> 
> Norweigean cities have a special landscape within Scandinavian cities. Swedish, Finnish and Danish cities tend to be located in extremely flat land, I see is the contrary for Norway.


That's not really true though. While there is more farm land in especially Denmark and Sweden than in Norway, so obviously more cities are built in that kind of landscape, there are lots of exceptions. Both Stockholm and Helsinki are basically built in archepelagos. Stockholm is also quite hilly. Further north, lots of towns are surrounded by mountains.


----------



## Galro

Adde said:


> That's not really true though. While there is more farm land in especially Denmark and Sweden than in Norway, so obviously more cities are built in that kind of landscape, there are lots of exceptions. Both Stockholm and Helsinki are basically built in archepelagos. Stockholm is also quite hilly. Further north, lots of towns are surrounded by mountains.


The nature in Stockholm and Helsinki are also "extremely flat" compared to the natures surrounding Bergen, Ålesund and Tromsø, which is the Norwegian cities posted so far in this tread. Feel free to post pictures of the thousand+ meters high mountains surrounding them if you want to prove me wrong though. Why do you get so defensive whenever someone post something that can be constructed as negative about Sweden?

There is not only more farm land in Sweden and Denmark than in Norway, but there is considerably more and higher mountains in Norway too. I suspect you actually know that yourself.










I don't believe not a single one of the 58 largest urban areas in Sweden is located around anything resembling a proper mountain.


----------



## Adde

Galro said:


> The nature in Stockholm and Helsinki are also "extremely flat" compared to the natures surrounding Bergen, Ålesund and Tromsø, which is the Norwegian cities posted so far in this tread. Feel free to post pictures of the thousand+ meters high mountains surrounding them if you want to prove me wrong though. Why do you get so defensive whenever someone post something that can be constructed as negative about Sweden?
> 
> There is not only more farm land in Sweden and Denmark than in Norway, but there is considerably more and higher mountains in Norway too. I suspect you actually know that yourself.


Did I say Stockholm or Helsinki were built in nature resembling that of Bergen? No, I didn't. Nowhere did I dispute that Norway is much more mountainous than Sweden, Denmark and Finland. 

What I said was that "extremely flat" isn't actually a very good description of many Swedish and Finnish cities. I didn't know that "extremely flat" somehow was in relation to Bergen. In any rational reading of the phrase, "extremely flat" means, well, extremely flat, not "pretty flat compared to Bergen". Now, Malmö could conceivably be called extremely flat. Stockholm? No, not really. Stockholm lies in a geologically complex region of ridges, valleys and fault lines. No mountains certainly, but it's not, by any definition, a flat landscape. 

I'm not being defensive over Sweden or Finland (really, why in the world would I care whether Swedish and Finnish cities are flat or not?), I just saw a statement that doesn't really make sense, and said so. Obviously I shouldn't have, since it touched on some kind of nerve.


----------



## Galro

Adde said:


> Did I say Stockholm or Helsinki were built in nature resembling that of Bergen? No, I didn't. Nowhere did I dispute that Norway is much more mountainous than Sweden, Denmark and Finland.
> 
> What I said was that "extremely flat" isn't actually a very good description of many Swedish and Finnish cities.
> 
> I didn't know that "extremely flat" somehow was in relation to Bergen.


I was not aware that I only said it was in relation to Bergen. (S)He quite obviously compared the Norwegian cities posted to the general trend in Sweden and Finland, just like you compare Malmø with Stockholm below. 


Adde said:


> In any rational reading of the phrase, "extremely flat" means, well, extremely flat, not "pretty flat compared to Bergen".


Neither have anyone claimed it to be. What I say however is that sebvill quite obviously was compared the Norwegian cities posted to Finnish, Danish and Swedish ones given the context.


Adde said:


> Now, Malmö could conceivably be called extremely flat. Stockholm? No, not really. Stockholm lies in a geologically complex region of ridges, valleys and fault lines. No mountains certainly, but it's not, by any definition, a flat landscape.


Extremely is a relative term. Tends is a relative term. Flat does tends to be used as a relative term as there is very little terrain that is completely flat. You just used it as a relative term in fact. Malmø is not completely flat unlike what you claim, yet you seem comfortable to use it as example of "extremely flat" terrain in comparison to what you compare it with (the Stockholm region in this case). In the same vein it is not unreasonable to claim Swedish cities are general located in extremely flat terrain compared to Norwegians one. 



Adde said:


> I'm not being defensive over Sweden or Finland (really, why in the world would I care whether Swedish and Finnish cities are flat or not?), I just saw a statement that doesn't really make sense, and said so. Obviously I shouldn't have, since it touched on some kind of nerve.


I don't know why you care. I find it hard to make sense of it myself. I have however noticed that whenever someone critique something in Sweden you will soon come around and dismiss the argument in a very defensive way. It's not only something reserved to this subject.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ It is also fair to say that as soon as someone says something about Norway - especially if positive, that you turn up and tell them how rubbish Norway is. 

We all have our little foibles when it comes to our posting. I didn't see anything wrong with what Adde said myself, it isn't flat here, but then it's also not extremely hilly either. It's pleasant and "undulating" I guess one could say without being hilly like San Fran, or mountainous like Bergen.


----------



## Brazilian001

Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


Corcovado, estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Arpoador, Ipanema e Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Pedro Kirilos | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Rio de Janeiro


Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Aterro do Famengo por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## datinti

Naples, one of the most celebrated urban scenery through the centuries


----------



## datinti

Palermo, ITALY


----------



## datinti

Cefalù, Italy


----------



## datinti

Pitigliano, ITALY


----------



## datinti

Queenstown, NEW ZEALAND








Auckland, NEW ZEALAND


----------



## datinti

Matera, Italy-a UNESCO world heritage site


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping, Sweden*

Jönköping is a city in southern Sweden with 89 396 inhabitants (2010). It is the 9th most populous city of Sweden. Jönköping is situated by the southern end of Sweden's second largest lake, Vättern. The original town Jönköping has grown together with Huskvarna and Norrahammar forming a contiguous urban area, since 1971 wholly within the same municipality.
The city is the seat of Jönköping Municipality which has a population of 128 305 (2011), and also the seat of Jönköping County which has a population of 331 539 (2006). Jönköping is the seat of a district court and a court of appeal as well as the Swedish National Courts Administration. It is also the seat of the Swedish Board of Agriculture.
The urban area of Jönköping today includes the eastern industrial town of Huskvarna, with which it has grown together.
A major fair and exhibition center, Elmia is also located in Jönköping, with fairs including Elmia Wood, the world’s largest forestry fair. Elmia’s fairs are also the biggest of their kind in Europe for subcontractors, trucks, caravans and railways. Since 2001, Elmia has also been the site of the world's largest LAN party, DreamHack with two events every year, Dreamhack Summer and Dreamhack Winter.
The climate in Jönköping is humid continental (Köppen Dfb) with long, cold winters and short, warm summers.


Jönköping par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093471039/


Vättern by night par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr


Piren i Jönköping par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr


SDIM0205 par Michael_ar, sur Flickr


Vätterstranden-Huskvarna by nikon7001, on Flickr


Floating ice under Bymarken par booka17, sur Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*Iquique*


El dragón par Laberinto_, sur Flickr


iquique. desiertoURBANO par unforgettable days+, sur Flickr​


----------



## pierolol

*Santiago de Chile*


Cordillera de los Andes par MaurinCanon, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile/Cordillera par Sureshutter, sur Flickr


Nieves santiaguinas | Santiago's snow (Cerro El Plomo) par Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, sur Flickr


Santiago after the storm par anna_si, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

San Carlos Bariloche - Río Negro - Argentina


Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Lago Mascardi por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


San Carlos de Bariloche on the horizon por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Villa Traful por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr

​


----------



## 009

I think Rio and Vancouver have this one


----------



## Brandon32

kaniguan78 said:


> *Mayon from Lamba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Corpus


Countryside life in Legazpi, Philippines


----------



## pierolol

*V A L P A R A I S O*



Dunas de Concón par Nicolás Soffia, sur Flickr


así de angosto par terelamas, sur Flickr


Repitiendo par Marcelo el Andino, sur Flickr​


----------



## VITORIA MAN

cuenca (E)


----------



## pierolol

*V A L P A R A I S O*


Sans titre de par Denys Sene, sur Flickr


Cementerio n°2 par Rikko77, sur Flickr


Por do sol par Rikko77, sur Flickr​


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

*Balikpapan, East Borneo - Indonesia*


Balikpapan Coast Sunset by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan Coast by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Skyline Balikpapan from Dubbs by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


High Rise in Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Oil Refinery by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Cancun , México


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Mexico City*


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

Rio de Janeiro: the first city in the world to be awarded UNESCO World Heritage Status:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid, Macedonia



















Krushevo, Macedonia










Prilep, Macedonia










Veles, Macedonia


----------



## parody24

I finally got to see Santorini in person last June. Man, it was even MORE stunning. Photos make it look like a dream or a fantasy, but it's even more breathtaking to see in before my eyes. Man, I LOVE Santorini!!!!


----------



## scrapermaniac1

I personally like Vancouver


----------



## Copperknickers

Skopje/Скопје;111751007 said:


> Krushevo, Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prilep, Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veles, Macedonia


Macedonia looks amazing! It looks like a warm version of Scotland, except without the hideous 1970s architecture.


----------



## Gibdo

haikiller11 said:


> Saigon/Hochiminh City is also scenic because it has so many rivers.


Jakarta has a lot of rivers too...


----------



## Manila-X

Gibdo said:


> Jakarta has a lot of rivers too...


The only thing is unlike Paris or Shanghai, Jakarta did not developed through its rivers.


----------



## gabo79

COOL


----------



## dinkie

gabrielbabb said:


> Cancún, Mexico
> In one part we have the blue seas of the mexican caribbean in a tropical zone with jungles and on the other side the Nichupté Lagoon with almost 1 million inhabitants.


Cancun: a tsunami's and hurricane's playground! I don't think I could sleep peacefully in one of those hotels. :nuts:


----------



## castermaild55

Yoshino, Nara

Within the Thousand Trees （中千本） by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

woow


----------



## gabo79

gabrielbabb said:


> *Mexico City*


...


----------



## djbowen

Maria_Helena JF said:


> Rio de Janeiro: the first city in the world to be awarded UNESCO World Heritage Status:


The first major city, perhaps, but not the first city. Venice, parts of Quito (Ecuador), Grand Bassam in Cote D'Ivoire, and a whole bunch of others are also world heritage cities and there's a whole "Organisation of World Heritage Cities."


----------



## danieloc

djbowen said:


> The first major city, perhaps, but not the first city. Venice, parts of Quito (Ecuador), Grand Bassam in Cote D'Ivoire, and a whole bunch of others are also world heritage cities and there's a whole "Organisation of World Heritage Cities."


Quito and Cracow were the first 2 cities to be declared world heritage sites in the 60's.


----------



## SpiderBHZ

I would say
1 - Rio first. Despite all the social problems Rio is stunning
2 - San Francisco for almost the same reasons 
3 - Cape Town for the same reason
Those three cities has the best scenic set in the planet no doubt. But I can mention a few more:
Los Angeles - I would made it not that enormous city though
Santiago - Some kind of LA in South America. I would give it a sea
And finally Vancouver.


----------



## 009

castermaild55 said:


> Yoshino, Nara
> 
> Within the Thousand Trees （中千本） by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr




That is a great picture


----------



## SpiderBHZ

Cities like Rio, San Franciso and Cape Town are too obvious in this case. I should say *Mostar, Naples, Cartagena de Indias, Santiago, Istambul, Darjeeling and Constantina.*


----------



## El_Greco

Innsbruck.


----------



## Copperknickers

Here are a couple of less mentioned ones:


----------



## abrandao

Copperknickers said:


> Here are a couple of less mentioned ones:


Names please...


----------



## Hauler

First one is Lhasa in Nepal. The other one is Vancouver in Canada.


----------



## 009

abrandao said:


> Names please...


Lhasa, Tibet

Tromso, Norway


----------



## Copperknickers

/\
||
Correct, and Tromso, not Vancouver, although the similarity is remarkable. Notice the lack of skyscrapers.


----------



## -Corey-

Seattle


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm* - the Swedish capital city built on skerry islands

Walking on sunshine by mondaysinmarch, on Flickr

Early autumn in Stockholm by Robert Härlin, on Flickr

S/S Stockholm leaving Stockholm by Robert Härlin, on Flickr

Storskär by Robert Härlin, on Flickr

Finally under steam again! by Robert Härlin, on Flickr

Strandvägen, Stockholm by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr

IMG_0794 by p.gullberg, on Flickr

View from Nacka Strand by AdamTje, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14234096595/in/[email protected]/

The Magical Sunset by SerwanJN, on Flickr

Stockholm old town from Stadshuset tower by kalakeli, on Flickr

Stockholm from the air by Benjamin Rudstrom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg* - the second largest city in Sweden (after Stockholm) located at the mouth of the river Göta älv, which flows into Kattegatt, an arm of the North Sea. 
The city was heavily influenced by the Dutch, Germans and Scots, and Dutch planners and engineers were contracted to construct the city as they had the skills needed to drain and build in the marshy areas chosen for the city. The town was designed like Dutch cities such as Amsterdam, Batavia (Jakarta) and New Amsterdam (Manhattan Island). The plan of the streets and canals of Gothenburg closely resembles that of Jakarta, which was built by the Dutch around the same time. The city is situated in a hilly area.

A-Lovely-Maisonette-in-Gothenburg-25 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Colorful-Apartment-in-Gothenburg-25 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Gbg_140918-2258.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


Nice view by johanbe, on Flickr

Untitled by lucicanita, on Flickr

The View by Infomastern, on Flickr


2011-000669 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr

Eriksberg, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr

GBG Bridge by Martin Wahlborg, on Flickr

Gothenburg Viking by Martin Wahlborg, on Flickr









http://www.goteborgsfotografier.se/portfolio/goteborg


----------



## abrandao

From the Brazilian SSC:



phcg said:


> *Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> 
> 
> The Rio de Janeiro seen from the top of Sugar Loaf . O Rio de Janeiro visto do Alto do Pão de Açucar #BotafogoBeach #SugarLoaf #PãodeAçucar #Rio #Rio450 #Rio450anos #Rio450Years by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - Feliz Aniversario - Rio 450 anos Morro Dois Irmãos - Happy Birthday - Rio 450 Years #MorroDoisIrmãos #Rio450 #Rio450anos by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Lua Cheia - Rio de Janeiro visto do Corcovado - Brasil Full Moon - Rio seen from the top of Corcovado #Rio450 #Corcovado #SugarLoaf #Guanabarabay by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Amanhecer no Morro Dois Irmãos - Rio de Janeiro Dawn in "Morro Dois Irmãos" (Two Brothers Will) #Rio450 #Dawn #Ipanema #Leblon #DoisIrmãos by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## Marsupilami

some chilean cities:

*Coyhaique
*
Coyhaique | Cerro Mackay by Feffef, on Flickr

*Temuco*
Temuco-volcán Llaima 5 1440X900 by urbatem2, on Flickr

*Puerto Williams*
Buque Escuela Esmeralda recala en Puerto Williams by Armada de Chile, on Flickr

*Puerto Montt*
PUERTO MONTT CHILE by Mario Pereda Reyes, on Flickr

*Puerto Natales*
Costanera de Puerto Natales by Homayra Oyarce G., on Flickr

*Pucón*
Pucon, La Poza by lanube360, on Flickr

*Puerto Varas*
Osorno Volcano - Puerto Varas by Cascada Expediciones, on Flickr

*Valdivia*
Volcán Puntiagudo sobre Valdivia by m.allende_visionsnature, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Jönköping, Sweden*:

The largest city of Småland County is located by a large lake Vättern. There are some hills nearby the views from which are great.


Jönköping par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr


Piren i Jönköping by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


Vättern by night par Gustav Lindqvist, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093471039/


Jkp Energi 1 par Peter Appelin, sur Flickr


Jkg energi 2 par Peter Appelin, sur Flickr

Utsikten Huskvarna Jönköping Sweden by StefanOlaison, on Flickr

Jönköping and Photographer by bobban25, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Bend, Oregon
MT. JEFFERSON to the left and MT. HOOD to the right. Two gorgeous volcanos.










Credit:
https://throughmylens365.wordpress.com/2013/03/31/pilot-butte-with-iphone/


----------



## killexpanormus

id'like a lot this post


----------



## LRenato

*Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## Hourglassnebula

^^^^
Rio is a very photogenic city despite not looking half as good in real life.

Destin, Florida










Source:www.hotelroomsearch.net










source: www.homeinteriordezine.com


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia










Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChinaBRICS

1. Rio
.....
.....
.....
2. Istambul
3. Vancouver
4. Hong Kong

Little cities is different, there are too many!

1. Constantine
2. Ronda
3. Le Puy-en-Velay

At least 300 cities in Italy!


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*











2:1 panorama of Vancouver from my favourite city vantage point by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


Grouse Mountain Panorama with a great view of Vancouver taken with Canon EOS 6D and 24-105mm lens by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


Vancouver at Coal Harbour by Tim Shields, on Flickr


Canada Day 2013 by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Antalya Turkey


----------



## Superunknown

Vancouver looks like a 5 or 6 million people city. It has a beautiful setting.


----------



## Brazilian001

Wow, beautiful pictures here!


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio seen from above*


----------



## Brazilian001

*Rio seen from above*


----------



## El_Greco

Cool!


----------



## Manila-X

It is either HK or Rio when it comes to this!


----------



## TomorrowAB

Nice!


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Shah Alam, Selangor, Malaysia

Capital city of Selangor









Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Shah Mosque









Shah Alam Royal Theatare


----------



## Copperknickers

Some historical scenic cities:


Machu Pichu








http://www.world-mysteries.com/machu.jpg

Constantinople








http://allworldtowns.com/data_images/countries/constantinople/constantinople-01.jpg

Athens








https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/18/6b/10/186b10b9ea7f0b56ee9c1a8db928f6a2.jpg

Antioch







https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4d/c8/9c/4dc89c9223ddcf76982dedb119e8eac0.jpg

Toledo, Spain


----------



## Manila-X

The one city that can rival Rio when it comes to scenic cities would be,

*Hong Kong*

http://www.pbase.com/accl/hong_kong










I'm sure hkskyline can provide better photos!


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Kotarayaku

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## EMArg

On *Montecarlo in Monaco*, a city I personally love:


----------



## EMArg

^^


On video:


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Malaysia Federal Administrative Center,
Putrajaya, Malaysia








Sultan Mizan Zainal Abidin Mosque








Alaf Baru Monument


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Malacca Historical City
Malacca, Malaysia







View from Malacca River Cruise


----------



## EMArg

*Genoa, Italy*:


----------



## EMArg

^^

On video:


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## gabrielbabb

Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## gabrielbabb

Cancún, México


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## 009

*Vancouver*


DownTown by Dan Deakin, on Flickr


View from Mt Seymour, Vancouver by Kangsoon, on Flickr


Downtown Vancouver by Matthew Perry, on Flickr


Seymour's Blue Bird by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


Sweet Dunbar Sunshine ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


Capilano Suspension Bridge by Michelle Lee, on Flickr


False Creek, BC by Liat Njoo, on Flickr


Capilano Park by Daniel Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Épicolx

Since no one mentioned this one before, here is *Lisbon* for you:









http://ibellhop.com/2013/10/29/gallery-ancient-and-modern-lisbon-portugal/attachment/152948037/










http://pickposter.com/shop-2/landscapes/lisbon-panoramic-portugal/










http://taxitours.pt/aaa/lisbon-night-tour/










https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castelo_de_São_Jorge










http://www.lisbonbestapartments.com/saobentobestapartments/es/o-que-fazer-em-lisboa-1.html










http://kmepalavras.com/2015/03/12/parque-eduardo-vii-1/










http://www.lisbonlux.com/lisbon/cristo-rei.html


rainy night by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## LRenato

To Me.

*Rio *











*Santiago*










*Sydney*










*Vancouver*










*Bled*










*San Francisco*


----------



## BlackArt-ist

Grenoble


Grenoble by Back-slowly catching up, sur Flickr

Grenoble - Chartreuse by Max Bauwens, sur Flickr

Grenoble Evening HDR by vijay raghavan, sur Flickr

Annecy


Annecy vu depuis mon balcon by Didier HEROUX, sur Flickr

Genève


Summer in the City by mr.KIO, sur Flickr

Panorama on the Mont Blanc and the Alps, from La Perle du Lac, Geneva, Switzerland by Dominique Marano, sur Flickr

Genève, Salève & Massif du Mt Blanc by Salamanamanjaro, sur Flickr


----------



## 009

Santa Maddalena is fairly scenic 


Santa Maddalena by Kim Harding Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## 009

*Yangshuo*


Yangshuo town and surroundings by mouseshadows, on Flickr



Man on a boat, Yangshuo, China by Pierre Nordström, on Flickr


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Bled has always intrigued me. Looks like an incredible place. The best player on the LA Kings (Anze Kopitar) is from there so thats how it came on my radar.


----------



## RandomDude01

Las Vegas Strip.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Some of these are however more like villages or even hamlets.


----------



## Julio_vr

*RIO DE JANEIRO*









Rio de Janeiro by Manoel Moraes Jr., no Flickr










Rio de Janeiro by Rodrigo Malutta, no Flickr









Late sunrise @Vista Chinesa, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, no Flickr









Voo na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, no Flickr



















Rio Downtown 2 by Edu Lima, no Flickr



















VLT no Rio de Janeiro by WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, no Flickr











Helicoptero-18 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, no Flickr










Helicopter-313 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, no Flickr


----------



## Brunarino

Santos and its conurbation is kinda scenic, it's located in an island and surrounded by small bays, channels, islettes, headlands and a curuois block of hills that split the main island in two, making it difficult to drive from one part, Santos proper, to another, Sao Vicente.

really underrated




























[url=https://flic.kr/p/AXej9]A Warm and Easy Afternoon in São Vicente, Brazil by velhopuma, su Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/e9jXSv]Santos - Brazil by Fred Stewart, su Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/as87DB]Santos Brazil Beach 2 by Rich Ryan, su Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/bBWRKB]SANTOS, BRASIL by Rachid Brasil, su Flickr[/URL]










[url=https://flic.kr/p/JMUG1q]gelada by Vitor Coelho Nisida, su Flickr[/URL]


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Florianopolis is pretty great too, isn't it? Certainly my favourite discovery


----------



## LRenato

Magic Island Floripa . ^^


----------



## LRenato

Vitória City , Espírito Santo, Brasil


----------



## LRenato

Natal , Rio Grande Do Norte State , Brazilian city of the dunes.


----------



## floor23

Honolulu, Hawaii

Ala Moana beach coastline, Oahu by Rosa Say, on Flickr


----------



## Heraclito

Valparaiso Chile is very scenic :drool:


----------



## Galro

One picture of Bergen, Norway.









http://arsrapporter.gcrieber.no/2015/styrets-beretning/


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ I suppose that picture was taken on one of the two days a year without rain 
JK, Bergen looks spectacular.


----------



## skyscraper 500

gabrielbabb said:


> Cancún, México


NICE!

:cheers::cheers:


----------

